# "Wake up calls" and "red flags" by type.



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

The *Wake-Up Call *is that point between healthy and average levels of development in which there is a glimpse of deteriorization. It is helpful to be aware of the behavior that surfaces when your preferred strategy is being challenged. In the average levels the more stereotypical traits of our personality type are evident as the ego makes a bid for its job security. For the nine types, they are as follows:

*Type 1* – Feeling a sense of personal obligation to fix everything themselves

*Type 2* – Believing that they must go out to others to win them over

*Type 3* – Beginning to drive themselves for status and attention

*Type 4 *– Holding on to and intensifying feelings through the imagination

*Type 5* – Withdrawing from reality into concepts and mental worlds

*Type 6 *– Becoming dependent on something outside the self for guidance

*Type 7* – Feeling that something better is available somewhere else

*Type 8 *– Feeling that they must push and struggle to make things happen

*Type 9* – Outwardly accommodating themselves to others



With the *Red Flag* the stakes have been ramped up to more serious proportions. Remember that at each shock point another one of the centers (head, heart or belly) becomes jeopardized. A person is very much in need of professional support at this point because a deteriorization to the unhealthy levels affects all three of the centers. Called the Red Flag Fears, they are as follows:

*Type 1* – That their ideals are actually wrong and counterproductive

*Type 2* – That they are driving friends and loved ones away

*Type 3* – That they are failing, that their claims are empty and fraudulent

*Type 4* – That they are ruining their lives and wasting their opportunities

*Type 5* – That they are never going to find a place in the world or with people

*Type 6* – That their own actions have harmed their security

*Type 7* – That their activities are bringing them pain and unhappiness

*Type 8* – That others are turning against them and will retaliate

*Type 9 *– That they will be forced by reality to deal with their problems

By Connie Frecker From: The Enneagram Institute of Central Ohio, LifeStories



(not particularly indepth, a little ambiguous, and perhaps leaning towards certain subtypes more than core types, but interesting none the less)


----------



## SyndiCat (Oct 2, 2010)

By what you're saying, I'm Type 4, not Type 5. Have I mistyped myself, again? 
I have to relate this to my up's and down's somehow, like when I am social or 
trying to be social, and when I am alone. 

And for some weird reason I can see myself as a Type 1, hardcore Type 1 too.
Why?

I don't know much about the Enneagram, and I'm not sure if I'm trying to learn 
more about it or trying to adapt my own theories into it but this is what I got:

*Edited: Actually, you can remove "Up's" and "Down's" and just let it 
say "Social" and "Alone" instead, because that's what I literally meant.*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

> (not particularly indepth, a little ambiguous, and perhaps leaning towards certain subtypes more than core types, but interesting none the less)


Yeah, I was gonna say that it is pretty ambiguous. But it's still interesting.

@ MikeAngell: This may be more helpful if you've determined your type rather than as a typing tool. 
For the 'wake-up calls', I can relate to 5, 7, and 8. For the 'red flag fears', I can relate best to 3 and 4.


----------

